# Video - Mass Effect 2: Subject Zero-Trailer: Biotik-Kriegerin im Youtube-Video und neue Bilder



## FrankMoers (13. Januar 2010)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,703063


----------



## man1ac (13. Januar 2010)

OMG 
Die kommt mir nicht ins Team;
Sonnst glaub ich noch das ist der Feind wie die Aussieht


----------



## hiro-protagonist (13. Januar 2010)

Wenn Mass Effect gleiches Verhaltne für die Protaginisten die man mitnehmen kann im Team bietet, würde ich die nur mitnehmen, wenn der Rest ähnliche Schergen sind. BioWare hat das aber auch mit Ihren Mädels die immer Unruhe stiften! Morrigan bie Dragon Age zusammen mit Alister absolutes No Go  Bei KOTOR2 komme ich nicht mehr auf die Namen, hatte da aber auch totales Zickenproblem *G*

Freue mich auf den Titel. Der erste lief damals leider nicht bei mir, nach Dragon Age (fast druch) kommt der Titel nun gerade recht! 

Bei Bioware würd ich glatt nen abo abschließen, sollen mir die Neuen Games einfach zuschicken und abrechnen. Na gut leicht übertrieben, aber alles was man/ich mir von den Damen und Herren von BW gekauft habe, bracht eirre Spaß!


----------



## EXtReMeGAmeR (13. Januar 2010)

bei KOTOR 2 war es Kreia(hexe) oder Mira (schmugglerin) oder visas (die blinde sith)


----------



## McDrake (13. Januar 2010)

Gibts in der ganzen "neuen" Crew einen Charakter, der nicht eine  "Badass"-Mentalität hat?
 Wenn ich da mit Shepherd einen auf nett mache, habe ich wohl das Gefühl, dass alle Teammitglieder mich hinter meinem Rücken auslachen.


----------



## Mandavar (13. Januar 2010)

Wham! Der Trailer gefällt!  Ich freu mich drauf!


----------



## kurosawa (13. Januar 2010)

gott, ich liebe diesen charakter....


----------



## CaptainCock (13. Januar 2010)

wirklich tolle gesichtsanimation. Freue mich schon auf das spiel


----------



## kavoven (13. Januar 2010)

Dieses Spiel sieht soooooo verdammt vielversprechend aus...das kann gar kein Flop werden ^^


----------



## SethWinterstein (14. Januar 2010)

@McDrake
Jacob, Thane, Tali, Samara dürften wohl kaum über einen lachen. Weitere Kandidaten die vermutlich nicht "böse" sind, wenn man das so sagen kann, wären Garrus, Miranda und Mordin. Übrig bleiben eigentlich tatsächlich nur Grunt und Subject Zero die wirklich fanatisch Badass sind.


----------



## McDrake (14. Januar 2010)

SethWinterstein schrieb:


> @McDrake
> Jacob, Thane, Tali, Samara dürften wohl kaum über einen lachen....


   Aber von denen gibts keine so "coolen" Trailer.
 Habe mir extra nix angeschaut von den Preview-Filmen, darum kannte ich zum Beispiel Jacob noch gar nicht.
 Aber jene, die "speziell" (also im "Interview-Modus") dargestellt werden, sind alle ein wenig... ööhm... komisch (?). Durchaus cool. Und meine Frau liebt jene Trailers.


 Im ersten Teil kannte man die Story und die Chars noch nicht so gut und man konnte sich selber ein Bild von ihnen machen. Jetzt ist man, sofern man alles Material gesehen hat, sehr voreingenommen.
 Find ich ziemlich schade.


----------



## AbSoLuT-ICE (14. Januar 2010)

Klasse, ich bin sowieso der Soldat-Typ^^
Ich werd wohl wieder Soldat sein, find ich am Besten.

Wobei sich Engineer auch nicht schlecht anhört, wenn man mal an Team-Fortress 2 denkt.
Wenn man ein paar Geschütze aufstellen kann als Engineer werd ich das Spiel 2 mal durchspielen, beim 2. mal als Engineer


----------



## SentryBot02 (17. Januar 2010)

Hehehe^^

Nice, PCGames, gleich mal das Bild mit Titten an Platz 1 der Galerie gestellt

Aber im Ernst, Mass Effect 2 wird sooo Hammergeil werden!
Kanns kaum noch erwarten.


----------



## Rookster (17. Januar 2010)

Wenn ich mir das Soldier-VIdeo so ansehe... wird ME 2 in Deutschland eigentlich geschnitten? Welche FSK-Freigabe gibt's hier für das Spiel?


----------



## McDrake (17. Januar 2010)

So, Shepard meldet sich dann auch noch zu Wort:

 http://www.gametrailers.com/video/shepard-narrative-mass-effect/60949


----------



## Z3R0B4NG (18. Januar 2010)

Ich hoffe mal die machen sich auch so viel Mühe mit dem Spiel wie mit der Werbung dazu...

muss aber sagen die Nebenchars gefallen mir lange nicht so gut wie die aus Teil 1, von den Videos her.

Die Sexspielchen gehören bei Bioware inzwischen auch zum guten Ton. Namenhafte (teure) Schauspieler zur Vertonung ist inzwischen auch Standard.
...alles schön und gut jetzt muss nur noch das Zocken selber Spaß machen und nicht wieder der Bioware Einheitsbrei bei rauskommen den wir seit Kotor vorgesetzt bekommen.

Fand die Spiele bis jetzt zwar alle gut aber es ist immer die gleiche Erzählweise.


----------



## FrankMoers (18. Januar 2010)

McDrake schrieb:


> So, Shepard meldet sich dann auch noch zu Wort:
> 
> http://www.gametrailers.com/video/shepard-narrative-mass-effect/60949


 Siehe Video #1


----------



## alceleniel (19. Januar 2010)

Rookster schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir das Soldier-VIdeo so ansehe... wird ME 2 in Deutschland eigentlich geschnitten? Welche FSK-Freigabe gibt's hier für das Spiel?


 FSK? Keine (Auch wenn Mass Effect sehr cineastisch präsentiert wird). USK ab 16 und ungeschnitten


----------



## Rookster (19. Januar 2010)

alceleniel schrieb:


> FSK? Keine (Auch wenn Mass Effect sehr cineastisch präsentiert wird). USK ab 16 und ungeschnitten


 Danke für die Info. Bei FSK war ich mir jetzt auch nicht sicher, also hab ich einfach auf der nächsten Film-DVD nachgesehen, und da stand dann eben nicht USK. Hätte ich mal 50cm weiter nach links gegriffen, da stehen meine Spiele...


----------



## Fire00 (21. Januar 2010)

Wooow... also vom Launch Trailer hab ich jetzt echt Gänsehaut bekommen... Genial... genau so wie das Spiel (ich glaube, da kann man schon ziemlich sicher sein)


----------



## Rakyr (21. Januar 2010)

Der Trailer ist echt geil. Ich hab mich bei Mass Effect 2 von allen Spoiler-Möglichkeiten ferngehalten, aber beim Launch-Trailer konnte ich nicht wiederstehen. Mir fällt kein besserer Trailer zu einem Spiel ein


----------



## LWHAbaddon (21. Januar 2010)

Der Artikel wurde um 6 Uhr morgens veröffentlicht o_O
Schlaft ihr eigentlich auch mal? :p


----------



## Valarius (21. Januar 2010)

Und nach dem letzten BioWare Knaller Dragon Age kommt nun Mass Effect2 als nächster Knaller. Meine Güte die Jugns von BioWare müssen sich doch dumm und dusselig verdienen oder ?!?

Mit Abstand die genialste Spieleschmiede die ich kenne...


----------



## nolleX (21. Januar 2010)

Ich glaub ich sterb diese Woche, weil ich das Game noch nicht zocken kann XD
Das wird DER Hammer 2010!


----------



## lars9401 (21. Januar 2010)

Besser kann man einen Trailer nicht aufziehen. Gänsehaut pur.

Und da ich selber grad nach der Trailer Musik gesucht habe, hier mal für alle:

Two Steps from Hell - Heart of Courage


----------



## Spruso (21. Januar 2010)

Mich juckt es schon, mir den Trailer anzusehen. Allerdings habe ich bis jetzt jegliche Infos betreffend Story, Charaktere, Schauplätze usw. vermieden und ich werde jetzt nicht in den letzten zwei Wochen schwach  .


----------



## brandos (21. Januar 2010)

Der Launch Trailer sieht so geeeenial aus.
Merkwürdig warum in keinem Trailer Liara zu 
sehen ist  ... ????


----------



## Felix Schuetz (21. Januar 2010)

alceleniel schrieb:


> Rookster schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Wenn ich mir das Soldier-VIdeo so ansehe... wird ME 2 in Deutschland eigentlich geschnitten? Welche FSK-Freigabe gibt's hier für das Spiel?
> ...


 Das Spiel ist ungeschnitten, USK: Ab 16 Jahren.

 Viele Grüße

 Felix
 PC Games


----------



## McDrake (21. Januar 2010)

brandos schrieb:


> Der Launch Trailer sieht so geeeenial aus.
> Merkwürdig warum in keinem Trailer Liara zu
> sehen ist  ... ????


   öhm.
 Von der alten Crew ist ja praktisch keine(r) mit dabei


----------



## McDrake (21. Januar 2010)

Harhar

 Neuer Trailer:
 http://www.gametrailers.com/video/launch-trailer-mass-effect/61043


----------



## RedDragon20 (21. Januar 2010)

McDrake schrieb:


> brandos schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Der Launch Trailer sieht so geeeenial aus.
> ...


 Was eigentlich sehr schade ist. Liara hat mir persönlich am meisten gefallen.  


 @Launch-Trailer
 Hammer, sage ich nur. Die musikalische Untermalung ist geradezu episch.


----------



## AcIDburst (21. Januar 2010)

Die Musik im Launchtrailer fehlt im OST. Sehr geiler Track


----------



## Spruso (21. Januar 2010)

McDrake schrieb:


> brandos schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Der Launch Trailer sieht so geeeenial aus.
> ...


 Aber jetzt nicht im Ernst, oder?

 Das ist doch zum    .

 Warum machen sie dann einen Spielstandimport, wenn das Spiel eh praktisch von vorne beginnt?

 Ich meine, neue Mitglieder sind ja schön, aber warum nehmen sie die alten raus?...ich bin enttäuscht


----------



## McDrake (21. Januar 2010)

Spruso schrieb:


> Aber jetzt nicht im Ernst, oder?
> 
> Das ist doch zum    .
> 
> ...


   Wäre doch auch recht umständlich gewesen.
 Der eine liess jenen Char hops gehen, ein anderer Spieler verärgerte ein anderes Crewmitgiled, etc.
 Da hätte man wohl sehr viele Variablen mit für Teil 2 miteinbeziehen müssen.
 Und ob das ganze dann aufgegangen für alle, wage ich zu bezweifeln.


----------



## Chie28 (21. Januar 2010)

Also da hast du natürlich vollkommen recht. Es wäre unsinnig für Charactere eigene, aufwändige Storylines anzufertigen u auszuarbeiten wenn dann diese Charactere (bei übernommenen Spielständen) in Teil 1 hops gegangen sind. Sehr schade, denn ich hätte Wrex nur allzu gerne wieder in meinem Team gehabt (mein Traum wäre gewesen wenn er seiner alten Mercenary Widersacherin/quasifreundin über dem Weg gelaufen wäre u diese Storyline weiter vertieft worden wäre!!!). Somit scheiden Ashley, Wrex und Kaiden schon mal als Begleiter aus (wobei Ashley/Kaiden u auch Liara (es wurde mal gesagt, dass dein Love Interest aus Teil 1 auch einen Cameo Auftritt haben soll)...wie der Trailer (u andere Trailer) zeigt, kleine Gastauftritte haben.
  Aber zumindest sind Tali und Garrus, wenn ich die Trailer richtig interpretiere, als Teammitglieder wieder mit von der Partie...yeeeesss!!!

  Also ich freu mich drauf!   

  So long


----------



## Vidaro (24. Januar 2010)

Spruso schrieb:


> McDrake schrieb:
> 
> 
> > brandos schrieb:
> ...


 
  wie man in videos sehn konnte sind auch alte mitglieder wieder dabei heißt man trifft sie (oder eben nich je nach teil 1)! ein paar soll man auch wieder mitnehmen können (thali zb wenn man den diversen screens und vids glauben darf)
  auch soll man alte romanzen "weiterführen" also soll heißen die treue halten... ob das mit den romanzen so stimmt weiß ich nicht aber habs mehrmals gelesen 



 übrigens wurden die Kinorechte doch schon lange verkauft (an den SpiderMan Produzenten) gab es sogar schon eine news auf PC games


----------



## Rakyr (24. Januar 2010)

Vidaro schrieb:


> Spruso schrieb:
> 
> 
> > McDrake schrieb:
> ...


 Also bei Gamestar oder PCGames, weiß nichtmehr genau, aber hatte irgendwas mit der Spielstandübernahme zu tun, hieß es dass Romanzen dabei nicht berücksichtigt wurden. Aber mir is das nicht so wichtig.

 Aber Mass Effect könnte ich mir wirklich gut als Film vorstellen. In den Spielen ist die Atmosphäre dahingehend ja sehr gut. Problem dürfte halt werden, dass MassEffect sehr auf "Individualisierung" setzt, sprich jeder Spieler vlt andere Entscheidungen getroffen hätte. Aber solang es nicht so... langweilig wird wie die Bücher, denke ich dass es ein guter Film wird - falls er gemacht wird.


----------



## FrankMoers (24. Januar 2010)

Vidaro schrieb:


> übrigens wurden die Kinorechte doch schon lange verkauft (an den SpiderMan Produzenten) gab es sogar schon eine news auf PC games


 Ja, aber soviel ich weiß, wurde das nie offiziell bestätigt. Werd´ mich nochmal schlau machen und aktualisieren.


----------



## Gathalor (24. Januar 2010)

Eurer neues System, Updates in alte Meldungen zu packen, anstatt immer neue zu machen ist ja ganz gut, doch sollte schon darauf geachtet werden, dass die Meldungen in der inneren Thematik auch irgendwie übereinstimmen. Rechte an einer Verfilmung hat rein gar nichts mit Testwertungen und Launch-Trailern zu tun. Ist mir jetzt schon öfters so aufgefallen. Der Bezug auf ein bestimmtes Spiel, oder eine bestimmte Spiele-Serie allein reicht nicht um News sinnvoll bis in die Unendlichkeit aufzustocken.


----------



## McDrake (24. Januar 2010)

Gathalor schrieb:


> Eurer neues System, Updates in alte Meldungen zu packen, anstatt immer neue zu machen ist ja ganz gut, doch sollte schon darauf geachtet werden, dass die Meldungen in der inneren Thematik auch irgendwie übereinstimmen. Rechte an einer Verfilmung hat rein gar nichts mit Testwertungen und Launch-Trailern zu tun. Ist mir jetzt schon öfters so aufgefallen. Der Bezug auf ein bestimmtes Spiel, oder eine bestimmte Spiele-Serie allein reicht nicht um News sinnvoll bis in die Unendlichkeit aufzustocken.


   Da muss ich jetzt einfach mal zustimmen.
 Oder werden jetzt alle ME2-News mit diesem Thread verknüpft?


----------



## AcIDburst (25. Januar 2010)

Ein aktuelles Statement zu einem möglichen Mass Effect Film:

http://www.joystiq.com/2010/01/23/mass-effect-movie-a-possibility-says-bioware/


----------



## WarrioR-Dimi (25. Januar 2010)

kommt es wirklich am 28. raus...weil ich über google immer 29. lese ^^

ein Tag hin oder her.... nur ich habe keine Lust umsonst ins Center zu fahren


----------



## slint123 (25. Januar 2010)

WarrioR-Dimi schrieb:


> kommt es wirklich am 28. raus...weil ich über google immer 29. lese ^^
> 
> ein Tag hin oder her.... nur ich habe keine Lust umsonst ins Center zu fahren


   also bei uns in österreich gibts das spiel schon  zu kaufen  (auf pc ) was mich ein bisschen wundert  , die xbox version  hab ich am freitag schon im gamestore gesehen .


----------



## MorbidAngel (25. Januar 2010)

Ich warte sehsüchtig auf das Spiel und vertreibe mir gerade die Zeit mit Dragon Age, wobei das wohl doch eher die falsche Wortwahl ist, denn DA ist ebenso ein grossartiges Spiel. Nur reizt mich der SciFi Hintergrund von ME noch mehr als Fantasy, aber das ist nun einmal Geschmackssache. Egal ob die Gameplay Änderungen das Spiel für einige zum 3rd Person Shooter machen oder nicht, die Art und Weise wie Bioware es vermag Geschichten zu erzählen ist mMn unerreicht im Moment. Darum, und um glaubhafte Charaktere, geht es mir zuallererst in einem RPG, und weniger um die Spielmechanik - denn es heisst ja nun einmal Rollenspiel, und daher spielt man eben zuerst einmal die Rolle eines Charakters. Welche Mechanik dem ganzen zu Grunde liegt, ob rundenbasiert oder Echtzeit, ob ausgewürfelte Gefechte oder Shooter Elemente, sind mir in dem Zusammenhang dann reichlich egal. ME 2 ist gekauft!


----------



## einkaufswagen (25. Januar 2010)

Boah sorry PCG, aber das geht mal gar nicht! Erst spoilert ihr ohne Warnung den Inhalt des Intros, dann die drei Szenen und jetzt auch noch den Abspann. Leute, das Spiel iss noch nicht draußen und das Material daher garantiert aus einer illegalen Version (da ich nicht glaube, das die Presse die Freigabe hat, entsprechendes Material selbst anzufertigen/veröffentlichen). Ich finds mehr als dreist, derartiges auf eurer Seite zu posten! Ganz schön arm...


----------



## Malifurion (25. Januar 2010)

Man da sieht man erstmal wie krass die die Grafik verbessert haben....ne da kommt mein Rechner absolut an die Grenzen des Wahnsinns. Schade muss ich für Box holen.

mfg


----------



## DomShadow (25. Januar 2010)

Hatte es in unter 24h durchgespielt. 

 Endgegner war ziemlich leicht


----------



## McDrake (25. Januar 2010)

DomShadow schrieb:


> Hatte es in unter 24h durchgespielt.
> 
> Endgegner war ziemlich leicht


 Ach du toller Hecht, hast das Spiel schon durch...
 Ich kann mich dagegen noch tierisch darauf freuen. Und ich werde sicherlich länger haben um das Game durchzuspielen.
 Werd wieder jeden Winkel und jedes Gespräch führen, das es gibt


----------



## Airmac01 (25. Januar 2010)

DomShadow schrieb:


> Hatte es in unter 24h durchgespielt.
> 
> Endgegner war ziemlich leicht


 das spiel erscheint doch erst am donnerstag? oO
 vlt hast du es mit mass effect 1 verwechselt


----------



## Shadow_Man (25. Januar 2010)

Airmac01 schrieb:


> DomShadow schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Hatte es in unter 24h durchgespielt.
> ...


 Dann nehme ich leider mal an, dass er zu den Leuten gehört, die leider die "böse Version" gespielt haben. Find' ich echt schade, dass die sowas auch noch rausposaunen, denn bei Mass Effect 2 wurde extra auf DRM-Maßnahmen verzichtet. Wegen solcher Trottel (Sorry, aber ist so) bekommen wir Käufer dann wieder irgendwelche übertriebene Kopierschutzmaßnahmen aufgedrängt. DAS ärgert mich. 

 Und zum Thema Mass Effect 2: Ich hab die CE auch vorbestellt und freu' mich auf das Spiel, aber ich finde den Wirbel, der im Internet um das Spiel gemacht wird, viel zu übertrieben.
 Ich werd' mir auch keine Tests durchlesen, bevor ich das Spiel durchgespielt hab, man zerstört sich sonst viel zu viel Spielspaß.


----------



## Jet-User (25. Januar 2010)

*sigh*, ich mag nicht für mädel


----------



## ukartet (25. Januar 2010)

*hust* das Spiel ist in Österreich z.B. schon erhältlich, es muss sich also nicht um eine Illegale Version handeln.


----------



## slint123 (25. Januar 2010)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Airmac01 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > DomShadow schrieb:
> ...


   Wer sagt den das es ne Gecrackte version ist das spiel ist in ösiland zB. schon seit freitag im handel und ich bin mir relativ sicher das es in deutschland  sicherlich auch zu finden ist .


----------



## AbSoLuT-ICE (25. Januar 2010)

Soll ich jetzt etwa extra nach Österreich fahren oder was?

Weiß jemand ob's des auch schon in Baden-Württemberg nahe Stuttgart irgendwo zu kaufen gibt?


----------



## Shadow_Man (25. Januar 2010)

slint123 schrieb:


> Shadow_Man schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Airmac01 schrieb:
> ...


Okay, okay - falls es so ist, dann nehme ich alles zurück und entschuldige mich bei ihm. Da musste er leider darunter leiden, dass hier in letzter Zeit einige über die Warez Version posaunt hatten und  ich dachte dann, dass es bei ihm auch so sei.


----------



## Comandos (25. Januar 2010)

must aber früh aufgestanden sein um es mittags schon durchgespielt zu haben wen es heute erst rausgekommen ist


----------



## AcIDburst (25. Januar 2010)

ME2 ist eines der besten RPGs die ich jemals gespielt habe. Die Spannungskurve ist genauso hoch angelegt wie in Teil1, so dass ich zum Ende hin nur noch mitgefiebert habe. (alle haben überlebt) Das Spiel ist jeden Cent wert!! Wenn ichs jetzt schnell wieder verkaufe, bekomme ich evtl sogar den Neupreis wieder ^^


----------



## DentonJC (26. Januar 2010)

Hmm, von Sex-Szenen kann ja eigentlich kaum im Ansatz die Rede sein. 
 Nach dem Ärger den BioWare in den USA wegen dieser Szenen im ersten Teil zu Unrecht zuteil wurde, hat man hier die ohnehin harmlose Darstellung von Teil 1 nochmal komplett entschärft, so dass sie im Grunde Kindgerecht ab 6 freigegeben werden kann...

 Ich bin dafür, dass BioWare in dieser Beziehung spezielle europäische Fassungen des Spiels anbietet, die dann besser in die Kontunuität des ersten Teils passen würden!


----------



## McDrake (26. Januar 2010)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Okay, okay - falls es so ist, dann nehme ich alles zurück und entschuldige mich bei ihm. Da musste er leider darunter leiden, dass hier in letzter Zeit einige über die Warez Version posaunt hatten und  ich dachte dann, dass es bei ihm auch so sei.


   Darum bin ich der Meinung, dass sogenannte Userberichte von Games, die noch nicht offiziell auf dem Markt sind, gar nicht in diesem Forum auftauchen sollten. Nur schon aus dem Grund, weil man den Ursprung der gespielten Version NIE nachvollziehen kann.
 Meine Meinung. Bin aber nicht gefragt


----------



## Fiffi1984 (26. Januar 2010)

DomShadow schrieb:


> Hatte es in unter 24h durchgespielt.
> 
> Endgegner war ziemlich leicht


 
 Wie soll das bitte mit rechten Dingen zugegangen sein? Ich glaube kaum dass du persönliche Beziehungen zu Bioware hast, oder?

 Wenn du schon gecrackte Spiele spielen musst, dann posaune es doch bitte nicht auch noch rum.


----------



## JarodKhoon (30. Januar 2010)

einige scheinen des lesens wohl nicht mächtig zu sein, sonst würden sie nicht so n gedönst von sich geben. es wurde doch geschrieben, das es im ösiland schon früher in den läden stand. also, warum dann der stress & diese herablassende art?


----------



## McDrake (30. Januar 2010)

Ich möcht noch was zum eigentlichen Thema (Subject Zero) schreiben.
 Bzw zu meinem Postig, in dem es darum ginge, dass alle Protagonisten ein "böses Karma" versprühen würden.
 Habe die wehrte Dame jetzt befreit und im Team


 [Spoilergefahr]

 Ich find die eigentlich ganz cool.
 Wie sie sich über Mirande lustig macht und die derben Sprüche, die man ab und zu von ihr hört... lustig.
 Hat aber sicherlich auch damit zu tun, dass ich persönlich den Rat nach kurzer Spielzeit als ignorant und unfähig eingestuft hatte.
 Das hat Bioware wirklich klasse hinbekommen.
 Vor einer Woche noch ME1 als vorbildlicher Soldat gespielt und dem Rat total vertraut, ein paar Tage später misstraut man den selben Herren und Damen. Und ich werd beim zweiten mal durchspielen sehr viel weniger "Mühe" haben, den bösen Jungen zu spielen als in Teil 1.


----------



## McDrake (30. Januar 2010)

JarodKhoon schrieb:


> einige scheinen des lesens wohl nicht mächtig zu sein, sonst würden sie nicht so n gedönst von sich geben. es wurde doch geschrieben, das es im ösiland schon früher in den läden stand. also, warum dann der stress & diese herablassende art?


   Das war mal ein Grund warum ich einen Vorschlag vorbrachte.
 Solche Postings solange zu löschen, bis das Spiel offiziell auf dem Markt ist.
 So würden solche Diskussionen gar nicht erst entstehen.

 Wenn einer schreibt, er habe das Spiel in 24 Stunden durchgespielt, das Game aber auch in Österreich erst einen Tag auf dem Markt ist, find ich das schon recht merkwürdig.
 Wer Recht hat, kann niemand sagen. Aber es artet meist einfach in unsachliche Diskussionen aus, die nix mit dem eigentlichen Thema zu tun haben.

 Siehe diese zwei Postings von uns


----------



## seech (8. Februar 2010)

Ich hätte ja nur gerne gesehen, wie die Quarianerin ohne Helm aussieht. 

Ansonsten kann ich auf "Sex"-Szenen in Videospielen durchaus verzichten.


----------



## Vidaro (8. Februar 2010)

och gottchen sehn die nerds keine brüste oder wie...
solten es so wie damals halten einfach komplett ausblenden!

zumal wer will dass denn sehn selbst bei nem normalen kuss hat ME2 massive Clipping fehler xD


----------



## Belgium (8. Februar 2010)

Die Quarianerin hat je nach Szene, zumindest bei Mass Effect, eine menschlich Nase, es is nicht das schimmern das Glases. Aber vielleicht wird das Geheimnis auch mal aufgedeckt.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (8. Februar 2010)

Ich war eigentlich ganz froh, dass sich Szenen wie in Dragon Age nicht wiederholt haben.


----------



## baiR (8. Februar 2010)

Ich hätte bei ME2 die Möglichkeit gegeben auch männliche Mitstreiter zu b****n.  
 Dann wäre das mit den Frauen auch nicht mehr so negativ aufgefallen.   
 Aber dann hätte man das Spiel in Amiland als Porngame bezeichnet bei den man alles b****n kann was Löcher hat.


----------



## Spruso (8. Februar 2010)

Ich weiss nicht, was die haben. Die Szene mit Miranda zeigt doch eigentlich genug für ein RPG.

 Das Einzige, was mach evtl. sagen kann, ist, dass die Szene in ME1 irgendwie etwas ästhetischer (wegen Schummerlicht usw.) war.

 Meine Shepard hält sich aber schön von Liebschaften fern (obwohl sie so halb mit Jacob und Kelly angebandelt hat), da sie schliesslich mit Liara zusammen ist (schön zu sehen an dem kleinen Bildchen im Quartier  ) und sich das Ganze ja höchst wahrscheinlich in Teil 3 auswirken wird.


----------



## Angeldust (8. Februar 2010)

Ich wollte Talis Gesicht sehen 

 Und zur Krönung ham se der Dame am Ende noch den Kopf weggeballert...

 Warum auch immer da eigentlich alle die daran beteiligt waren loyal waren.

 Nungut nochmal durchzocken. Mag auf Tali in Teil 3 mal so gar nicht verzichten.

 Schon in ME 1 stetiger Bestandteil meies Squads gewesen 

 Bzgl sen Sex-Szenen: Ich finde die mit Miranda sehr gelugen. Die Von Tali sehr lustig naiv. Die dritte kenne ich nicht vom selber spielen.

 Mehr muss man nicht sehen. Aber macht Spaß die Damen rumzubekommen. Wie in echt: manchmal machts das rum bekommen mehr Spaß als das darauf folgende tägliche Brot...


----------



## DentonJC (8. Februar 2010)

Diesen Vorwurf der Selbstzensur habe ich in meinem Post zu den Videos ja auch formuliert. 

 Natürlich braucht man keine Sex-Szenen in Rollenspielen, aber andererseits geht es hier darum ein zumindest für mich bemerkenswertes Spielelement zu vertiefen, nähmlich der Möglichkeit Beziehungen zu den NPC Charaktären zu führen und mit seinen Entscheidungen zu gestallten. Diese Art der Beziehungspflege habe ich erstmals in KotOR als großartigen Spieleinhalt erlebt, der die Rollenspielwelt wesentlich interessanter macht und für mich eine Menge Spielspaß gebracht hat. Mass Effect hat diesen Spielinhalt erfreulicherweise weiterentwickelt.

 Und was die Freizügigkeit der Sex-Szenen angeht hat man bei Teil 1 ja ein Maß definiert, welches die Entwickler gerne im Spiel haben wollten und man als passend und als Bestandteil für das Gesamtwerk gesehen hat. Das man dieses Maß jetzt anders definiert scheint mir aber eine klare Reaktion auf die Vorgeschichte zu Teil 1 zu sein und keine künstlerische Entscheidung der Designer und Storyautoren.


----------



## skirgo (8. Februar 2010)

Hab mal ne dumme Frage:
Können alle Teammitglieder in der letzten Mission sterben?


----------



## McDrake (8. Februar 2010)

skirgo schrieb:


> Hab mal ne dumme Frage:
> Können alle Teammitglieder in der letzten Mission sterben?


 Bitte mit der Spoiler-Funktion antworten!!


----------



## Spruso (8. Februar 2010)

skirgo schrieb:


> Hab mal ne dumme Frage:
> Können alle Teammitglieder in der letzten Mission sterben?





Spoiler



Ja, können sie. Das geht so weit, dass sogar Shepard drauf gehen kann, wenn du es schlecht angehst, oder es darauf anlegst.


----------



## baiR (8. Februar 2010)

Angeldust schrieb:


> Ich wollte Talis Gesicht sehen
> 
> Und zur Krönung ham se der Dame am Ende noch den Kopf weggeballert...


 
  Danke für den Spoiler du *****.


----------



## Angeldust (8. Februar 2010)

Wo issen das nen Spoiler O_o

 Bei mir(!!!) ists so gewesen, das heißt noch lange nicht dass das bei dir auch so ist. Das hängt von x unterschiedlichen Variabeln ab (Loyalität, Upgrades der Chars, Einteilung der Chars etc)

 Also ums aufn Punkt zu bekommen: Ob Tali oder irgendwer sonst stirbt hängt halt von dir ab.

 Bei mir sind Thane und Tali gestorben...denke mal weil ich nicht alle Upgrades hatte (Planeten scannen suckt...)


----------



## Wamboland (8. Februar 2010)

Lustig ist das natürlich das sie sagen das es ihre Entscheidung ist - ABER, warum dann überhaupt die Möglichkeit zu einer Sex-Szene? Warum belässt man es dann nicht bei Andeutungen? 

 Ich denke der Vorwurf der Selbstzensur ist schon gerechtfertigt.


----------



## Shadow_Man (8. Februar 2010)

Ist doch absolut in Ordnung, so wie es in Mass Effect 2 ist. Das wirkt stilvoll, nicht billig, mehr braucht man doch nicht. Das ist immer noch ein Computerspiel und kein Porno.


----------



## Odin333 (8. Februar 2010)

"der Sender FOX-News unterstellte Bioware gar Frauenfeindlichkeit"

Na und? Frauenfeindlichkeit ist doch heutzutage etwas vollkommen normales, frauenfeindlich ist doch heute alles und jeder.
Der Drei-Tage-Bart soll z.B. frauenfeindlich sein:
http://bazonline.ch/leben/style/Ist-die-neue-Bartmode-frauenfreundlich/story/27321838

Wenn man sich darüber sorgen machen würde, bräuchte man als Mann doch garnicht mehr vor die Tür gehen.
Das Wort "man" ist vermutlich sogar frauenfeindlich, weil es kein weibliches Pendant dazu gibt, wie z.B. Frau mit nur einem u.....


----------



## Sash12 (8. Februar 2010)

Spoiler:
Geht das auch am ende ohne das jemand stirbt, oder müssen immer 2 sterben


----------



## baiR (8. Februar 2010)

@ Angeldust
 Wusste ich nicht aber dass die Möglichkeit besteht ist schon ein Spoiler für mich, bin da empfindlich.   
 Ne, entschuldigung, meinte das sowieso nicht so ernst.


----------



## Angeldust (9. Februar 2010)

Diesmal komplett verspoilert:



Spoiler



Es können alle inklusive dem Hauptchar sterben oder auch gar keiner. Bei den meisten sterben wohl 1 oder 2 wenn man sich so die Foren durchliest. Wenn man alles perfekt erforscht hat, alle loyal hat und zudem noch die richtigen Worte findet (Paragon/Renegade) scheinen wohl alle durchzukommen...irgendwie.


----------



## WarrioR-Dimi (9. Februar 2010)

Angeldust schrieb:


> Diesmal komplett verspoilert:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   jo ich habe die 3 Schiffupgrates (Panzerung,Kanonen, Schild....paar andere natürlich auch aber die sind unwichtig) plus alle Loyalquest gemacht (obwohl Jack nach der Mission in dem Labor sich mit Miranda gedisst haben und ich nicht genug Punkte hatte um sie zu besänftigen, wurde sie als einzigste nicht Loyal    )...dann den Geth ins Rohr geschickt und Jacob als Anführer und woala

 freue mich schon total auf teil 3 und die Repear


----------



## Amanra (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Video - Mass Effect 2: Sex-Szenen in Mass Effect 2 - Spieler werfen Bioware Selbstzensur vor*

Also ich weiß nicht ,ob es nur mir so geht - aber die möglichen Beziehungen in Mass effect 2  erschienen mir sowas von unromantisch angelegt, dass ich gar keine Lust mehr dazu hatte. Mein Shephard ist weiblich und mir erschien es so, dass das Ganze auf ein billiges Sich-Anbiedern für schnellen Sex rauslief. Irgendwie peinlich, besonders wenn man den Rang als Commander bedenkt. In Mass Effect 1 war das bei weitem schöner inszeniert.


----------



## McDrake (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Video - Mass Effect 2: Sex-Szenen in Mass Effect 2 - Spieler werfen Bioware Selbstzensur vor*



Amanra schrieb:


> Also ich weiß nicht ,ob es nur mir so geht - aber die möglichen Beziehungen in Mass effect 2  erschienen mir sowas von unromantisch angelegt, dass ich gar keine Lust mehr dazu hatte. Mein Shephard ist weiblich und mir erschien es so, dass das Ganze auf ein billiges Sich-Anbiedern für schnellen Sex rauslief. Irgendwie peinlich, besonders wenn man den Rang als Commander bedenkt. In Mass Effect 1 war das bei weitem schöner inszeniert.


Und ich schwanke noch immer zwischen Tali und Jack
Mit Miranda hab ichs mir ja verspielt.


----------



## omfgnoobs (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Video - Mass Effect 2: Sex-Szenen in Mass Effect 2 - Spieler werfen Bioware Selbstzensur vor*

bei mir ist keiner gestorben ;D 
nur der geth is kaputt gegangen


----------



## xotoxic242 (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Video - Mass Effect 2: Sex-Szenen in Mass Effect 2 - Spieler werfen Bioware Selbstzensur vor*



McDrake schrieb:


> Amanra schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Also ich weiß nicht ,ob es nur mir so geht - aber die möglichen Beziehungen in Mass effect 2  erschienen mir sowas von unromantisch angelegt, dass ich gar keine Lust mehr dazu hatte. Mein Shephard ist weiblich und mir erschien es so, dass das Ganze auf ein billiges Sich-Anbiedern für schnellen Sex rauslief. Irgendwie peinlich, besonders wenn man den Rang als Commander bedenkt. In Mass Effect 1 war das bei weitem schöner inszeniert.
> ...



Also ich habs mit Miranda getrieben und anschließend mit Jack.
Mal sehen obs mit Tali auch noch klappt.    
Hab quasi mit Miranda schluss gemacht und bin dann zu Jack.Ging Problemlos.
Hab natürlich alles mit Fraps gefilmt.......hehe.........


Achja, beim irt  sind alle durchgekommen.Sogar Legion.
Zaedd ist als einzigster nicht Loyal ansonsten is alles perfekt gelaufen und ich hab nen guten Save für mass Effect 3.


----------



## brotherhood96 (10. Januar 2014)

He Leute,ich hab da mal ne Frage.Wie hat man eigentlich Sex mit einem Crewmitglied ?


----------

